# ISIS Promastren 150 multi-ester androgenic blend.



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok so im on my cutting cycle for the first time and my supplier has recommended anavar 10mg 5-6 times a day that's np  i also got Isis Promastren 150 im wondering if you guys know best way to take this how many times etc. BTW im 27 230 pounds 15% bf  training for a long long time  cheers guys


----------



## sirsquat (Sep 28, 2011)

I used promastren at 1ml eod along with .5ml prop eod... Was an enjoyable cycle, have fun


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

sirsquat said:


> I used promastren at 1ml eod along with .5ml prop eod... Was an enjoyable cycle, have fun


Thanks buddy for your reply so would you say 8 weeks is a long enough time for cutting cycle? It does depend on bf which im 15%


----------



## sirsquat (Sep 28, 2011)

fozzard said:


> Thanks buddy for your reply so would you say 8 weeks is a long enough time for cutting cycle? It does depend on bf which im 15%


Tbh with you mate I'm not the most knowledgeable on cycles for cutting. Luckily, I stay lean year round and all cycles I do are typically clean bulks (hence my choice of compounds) so I've never really had to focus on stripping fat. Maybe someone else will be able to help you out there!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is it short esters or long esters ?

I guess the promast150 then contains 50 of each compound test , mast & Tren i would recommend 3ml EOD thats 450mg of each compound every week. And as for the anavar if their 10mg you should be taking 8 to 10 of them ED/everyday. Sp would look like this.

guessing the compounds are all short esters then 8 weeks is sufficient.

Promast150

450mg test EW

450mg Tren EW

450mg Mast EW

Anavar 80- 100mg ED

Followed by a 4 week standard Pct of Clomid & Nolvadex.


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers m8 just clears things up for me nice one


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> is it short esters or long esters ?
> 
> I guess the promast150 then contains 50 of each compound test , mast & Tren i would recommend 3ml EOD thats 450mg of each compound every week. And as for the anavar if their 10mg you should be taking 8 to 10 of them ED/everyday. Sp would look like this.
> 
> ...


Oh also m8 i finish my first cycel in few weeks now i know with pct i should wait 2 weeks and then start clomid nolva but as im getting right into cutting should i just start asap or wait 2 weeks b4 starting cutting?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

fozzard said:


> Oh also m8 i finish my first cycel in few weeks now i know with pct i should wait 2 weeks and then start clomid nolva but as im getting right into cutting should i just start asap or wait 2 weeks b4 starting cutting?


firstly the suggested cycle is a good one, depending on how far you want to cut you could add a thermobolic like a clen and t3 combo. secondly you don't wait 2 weeks for short esters. carry on the var for a few extra days then start the pct day after you stop the var.


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> firstly the suggested cycle is a good one, depending on how far you want to cut you could add a thermobolic like a clen and t3 combo. secondly you don't wait 2 weeks for short esters. carry on the var for a few extra days then start the pct day after you stop the var.


hey cheers for the reply  so when i finish my test 400 cycle in few week's just get right into var and promastren cycle then right after pct cycle of climd and nolva? i have it all mapped out in my mind just like conformation its correct as this stuff is no game and want to be 100% safe. cheers guys for your knowledge and time appreciate it.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

fozzard said:


> hey cheers for the reply  so when i finish my test 400 cycle in few week's just get right into var and promastren cycle then right after pct cycle of climd and nolva? i have it all mapped out in my mind just like conformation its correct as this stuff is no game and want to be 100% safe. cheers guys for your knowledge and time appreciate it.


my mistake, didn't know you was running test 400. in that case run the var an extra 2 weeks then start pct the day after. normally when you cut you plan it out so you reach your ideal body fat percentage for your holiday or event or w.e. this is usually 3/4 of your way through your bulk. i do say usually. this should (emphesis on should) prevent you from dropping into a catabolic state. even though i think you'll gain what you lost fast, but there's no point going back when you can keep going forward right?


----------



## Deany (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm on promastren now.

Taking 1.5ml eod, my third course, I'm 4 weeks in and my sex drive is uncontrollable.

Imagine 3ml eod


----------

